# Rec Tec Temp Problems



## buzzbomb (May 2, 2017)

I just bought a RecTec -Mini RT-300 and my first meat was 4 Smoked Chicken Quarters---which I cooked at 300 degrees on the temperature Display and when it got to165 degrees on my Maverick Probe I took it off and it was great.

      Then I bought a three & a half  pound Brisket . I set the RecTec  Temperature Display at 225 degrees and was hoping to take the Brisket off when it got up to  200 degrees on my Maverick Probe. . The first hour it went to 75 degrees --next hour it went to 105 degrees--the next hour it went to 135 degrees--the next hour it went to 149 --the next hour it went to 159 .I was satisfied for the first 5 hours -- Then it stopped going up in degrees on the 6th hour.I opened the grill's pellets hooper and put more pellets in it.I finally kinda gave up & raised the the temperature display from 225 degrees to 275 degrees & the brisket finally made it to 200 degrees on the probe around the 12 th hour.I saw smoke for the first 5 hours.

   I must have done something wrong but what happened do you think. What should I do now other than not  to smoke Brisket or anything else more than 5 hours.I wish someone here in Fort Worth could come look at it.

   This is my first time on this Forum and first time with a smoker.


----------



## bregent (May 2, 2017)

First of all, don't cook brisket to a specific temperature - cook until it is probe tender. Tough cuts like pork butt and brisket are done when enough connective tissue has broken down and they become tender. That happens, when it happens, not at a specific internal temperature. 

Next, during your cook you just encountered the stall which typically happens around 160º. If you want to speed things up when this happens, you can wrap in foil or butcher paper.


----------



## buzzbomb (May 2, 2017)

Many thanks for your kind reply. Being kinda new I need to ask you some more questions. 

   (1) When my Probe got to 160 degrees should I have taken it out & cut into it to see to see if it is tender enough?

   (2) When my Probe started to "stall" in my case at 160 degrees should I have moved the Rec Tec "Temp Display" up to a much higher degree?

  (3) Can  you tell me why the Temp in the probe Stalled in the first place & should I have just waited until it kicked in again ----in fact the Probe temp actually  went down to 140 ?


----------



## bregent (May 2, 2017)

You wouldn't cut into it. To test if the meat is done, what most folks do is insert a toothpick or temperature probe to feel the resistance. It should go into without too much force. It's doubtful it was done when it reached 160. It all depends on the cooking temperature, but I usually start checking around 190. However, last week I had a pork butt that finished at 185º !

When meat cooks it starts to shrink and this will expel moisture. The moisture on the surface results in evaporative cooling which slows the increase in temp and in some cases, can result in a drop. The best thing to do is either ride it out (don't keep opening the lid) or wrap it. The wrap will decrease the potential of evaporative cooling. 

Brisket is one of the hardest things for a beginner. I've never been able to cook a tiny one like 3.5lbs to my liking. I don't bother with anything less than 12lbs, and typically buy them 14-17lbs.


----------



## buzzbomb (May 2, 2017)

Thanks for your explanations. I feel so much better about my new Rec Tec Grill . I thought my problem was the grill when it was the way Brisket stalls. Now if it happens again thanks to you I think I can still make it tender. What a monster help you & this Forum have been.

   Too bad the people I called at Rec Tec (two times) didn't know about stalling at 160. But at least I don't have to throw away my new grill.


----------

